# Liverpool: my world in one city ( re-mix)



## openlyJane

Jasonzed said:


> Excellent pictures!


Did you take any photos yourself, during your recent visit to Liverpool?


----------



## Bristol Mike

Wow great stuff Jane. Is this Take 3 now? The quality and collection just gets better and better. I also hadn't appreciated how may cloud photos you take. I'm a fan of weather photography too (besides recording the weather). There are some lovely shots of clouds in amongst Liverpool's hustle and bustle too. Look forward to more as usual.


----------



## openlyJane

Thanks Mike! Yes, 'Take 3'. I do like to re-fresh things now & again.... And yes, I love sky photos too. It's easy to overlook the beauty of our natural environment - but the sky and its colours and cloud formations are something to behold. And on a daily basis. Magnificent!


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the likes *everyone*. I hope you are enjoying the new thread._


----------



## capricorn2000

I have nothing to say except that they're all exhibit materials.any plan?


----------



## openlyJane

Thanks Capricorn.  I'm pleased that you have seen progress in my photography; as I have with your photos. That's why I wanted to re-launch my thread. There are some truly fabulous photographers who contribute to this forum, and I did not want to feel compromised by my own offerings.....

Not sure about an exhibition..... I tend to see myself as more of a journalistic type photographer.What I really want, apart from a creative outlet, is for my images to help to promote my city - more than anything.....


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## alexandru.mircea

I'm not sure I understand, are you now publishing a selection (that you're still happy with) of your old photos? Cheers


----------



## openlyJane

Yes, pretty much - but also interspersed with ongoing new ones........I have _a lot _of photos. I know that you personally spent time going through pretty much the entire, old thread - so you will already recognise lots of the images; although I am mixing them up in creative ways ( I hope!).....some old, some new..... I hope you like what I have done.


----------



## christos-greece

Really awesome, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the comments guys _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thank you *Dr Luay *for consistently looking in on this thread. It is much appreciated. _


----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> Gorgeous updates Jane! It's getting better every day kay: You've been up on one of those new skyscrapers near Liver Building?


Yes, that picture was taken from the restaurant in Beetham's West Tower. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Ni3lS

Great pictures.. Pity that your original thread will fade away now, though. Although I won't completely understand your motives for starting a new thread, I am looking forward to your new showcase.


----------



## openlyJane

Ni3lS said:


> Great pictures.. Pity that your original thread will fade away now, though. Although I won't completely understand your motives for starting a new thread, I am looking forward to your new showcase.


My 'motives' were simply wanting the thread to be the best it can be; or at least the way _I _really want it to be. I let too many photos creep in that I should have been stricter about; and as a consequence the thread became too diluted for my taste. But I'm pleased that you will still continue to check in now & then.  Your thread is very selective too; and better for that, most likely.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

Liverpool is really nice. Thank you Jane for all these great pictures.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## AUTOTHRILL

'the empire' on hanover street looks like a cool pub. took me a while to figure out where it was, o'neils gave it away! a great new perspective, very irish looking dulblinesque streetscape. great selection.


----------



## Bristol Mike

You've really outdone yourself here Jane. Love the B&W shot of Matthew Street too. Great stuff.


----------



## JS97

Some amazing photos with a real wow-factor!!! Great thread!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the interest and for the positive comments everyone. Please keep looking in; there's plenty more......_ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## apinamies

I wonder if I'm too conservative since I don't understand why some people chill on the streets that is just stupid in my opinion. Streets should be just places where people walk to some place to other not to do some stupid tricks with buckets or playing music etc. 

Nice thread anyway good photos.


----------



## Benonie

^^ I don't agree. Streets are public spaces and it's not stupid to bring some action, fun, dance, theatre, colors or music to the streets.

Great selection Jane! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Absolutely: bring on the music and the fun......:cheers:

Thanks for looking in.....


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## AUTOTHRILL

love your shots, please post more of the mighty stanley dock, easily liverpool's most underrated/overlooked gem! i fear even your pictures cant do the place justice. when it's all regenerated along with the victoria clock tower, the railway arches and the bonded tea warehouses all thrown in the mix, youve got a real rival to the albert dock... really want to walk down pneumonia alley for the first time, and just look up at the vastness of the south and tobacco warehouses 

Liverpool has caught my imagination like nowhere else ive ever been


----------



## openlyJane

I do have a few images of Stanley Dock in my collection, which will get posted eventually. However, as you say, nothing quite prepares you for seeing it in the flesh. Awesome truly is the word! The renovation of the north warehouse into a hotel, had to be the most exciting development in the city last year for me. Can't wait for The Tobacco Warehouse itself.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## ZensLens

I've really enjoyed your shots! Planning to eventually get over to the U.K. to check it out, Liverpool is on the list.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to* Gratteciel *for checking in again  *Zen;* let me know if and when you do ever make it over to Liverpool, I'm more than happy to give suggestions and advice. :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to* gratteciel *and *Dr Luay* for the 'likes'_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

An orgy of beauty!


----------



## openlyJane

^^I'll refrain from lewd jokes..... but thanks  I've still so many to post, that I'm finding it difficult to moderate the numbers each day. I'm trying to keep it to 40 pictures a day. I'm really enjoying putting them together though!


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## skymantle

Stunning, you are the most amazing photographer Jane and I never tire of coming to your threads. Keep it up...:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

Jane: your pictures have a soul!!! You are an artist.


----------



## openlyJane

gratteciel said:


> Jane: your pictures have a soul!!! You are an artist.


  Thank you!


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the 'likes' _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the 'likes', and thanks for looking in_ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the continued interest and for the 'likes', people._


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* Christos* ; and everyone for the 'likes'. :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Absolutely, very nice updates from Liverpool :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for looking in everyone._


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the 'likes' and the 'views'. Still lots more to post, plus ongoing new ones :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks again everyone _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## AbidM

You have a great eye for detail and I absolutely love it. Your pictures are like poetry in motion.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

lovely colours and streetscapes!


----------



## openlyJane

AbidM said:


> You have a great eye for detail and I absolutely love it. Your pictures are like poetry in motion.


_Thanks *Abid!* I find putting the photo sets together is just as enjoyable as taking the pics in the first place; and I've so many yet to upload. I'm worried about uploading too many on the same day - but I'm running out of space on my desk-top....

Thanks everyone: *Gratteciel; Shik; Autothrill *- your comments are really appreciated_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Absolutely awesome, very nice updates as well, Jane :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *Christos *_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

Reflection and pic with trees are wonderful!


----------



## openlyJane

_Once again - my thanks to all_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates; and welcome btw :cheers:


----------



## the golden vision

Jane, this thread.... honest, beautiful and edifying. :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Thank you, Jane! Bye the way - this film-like quality is due to in camera processing? or you are using some postprocessing soft with presets?


----------



## openlyJane

shik2005 said:


> Thank you, Jane! Bye the way - this film-like quality is due to in camera processing? or you are using some postprocessing soft with presets?


Shik - I have three cameras - all of them just 'point and shoot': a Panasonic _Lumix TZ55;_ a _Sony RX100_ and a _Nikon Coolpix P520._ My favourite is the Lumix because it is so small and handy and yet has a great zoom capability - which I use_ a lot_, and is probably the reason that many of my photos seem to have a 'film-like' effect. 
I'm certainly not a technical photographer, and do often look at the image quality of the photos of some others ( yours included), and rue my lack of aptitude.....

Thank you for all of your time and interest in this thread, and in the city of Liverpool.  :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* Christos *and* GV* - and everyone else for looking in. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> ... and is probably the reason that many of my photos seem to have a 'film-like' effect...


Oh, I see. Your version of Liverpool is perfect.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

shik2005 said:


> Oh, I see. Your version of Liverpool is perfect.


I'm trying......:lol:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures Jane. Please keep up the good work.


----------



## christos-greece

We thank you Jane for these beautiful, very nice daily photos :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks yet again everyone - for comments, 'likes' and views. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## AbidM

Hello Jane, just a quick question, are beaches in Liverpool suitable for bathing?


----------



## openlyJane

AbidM said:


> Hello Jane, just a quick question, are beaches in Liverpool suitable for bathing?


The water is clean enough.... but the tidal range and pull is very strong in most places - with deep channels, cross-currents and sinking sands - so quite dangerous. However there is one beach at West Kirby on The Wirral peninsula which is a great beach for families and for paddling - because it is very shallow..... not deep enough to swim though. The beaches are great for walking, fun and relaxation in general. As you can see, I visit them regularly. They each have their own appeal for various reasons.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

some of your best yet. particularly love the shot of the rocks with the pier head buildings in the background, and the new Brighton skyline shot, so much atmosphere! gorgeous!

the aerial shots are particularly cool too. really look forward to viewing this thread, keep it up


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* Abid *and *Autothrill *- your comments are appreciated. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

What a variety of images!


----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> What a variety of images!


Yes, that's what I like best.....Keeps things vital and interesting....


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

liverpool really is the world in one city!


----------



## openlyJane

AUTOTHRILL said:


> liverpool really is the world in one city!


Defintely is for me...... But I think it is true that wherever you live, or visit, if you are awake, observant and open - then any city can offer a multitude of variety and experience. It is, of course, good to get a change of scene though, too.... :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Ginkgo

You even succeed in making the grittier parts of Liverpool look good!


----------



## christos-greece

Really awesome, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *Gingko *( that may be something to do with harmony of parts; balance; proportion?). Thanks for looking in. Do you see what I mean about The Wirral being reminiscent of West Seattle? _


_Thanks again, *Christos.*_ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

Lovely as always! Thank you Jane.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks everyone_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

Nice photos. Always pleasure to look at them.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

what a fuzzy little owl! im in love!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks guys - once again_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

love that freize/mural on castle street, with the old and new ships... some great maritime decoration the town centre if you just know where to look for it, which you clearly do! like the wing mirror shot too!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *Autothrill *& *Christos *for your continued interest in this thread and, most importantly, in the city of Liverpool. I now have to confess that this thread may well, shortly, be drawing towards a terminus of sorts, as I am rapidly coming towards the end of the 'reviewed' selection from my archives, and also because I am about to become a grandparent for the first time. I will, of course, continue to post photographs - but maybe not in the same volume as now - so enjoy ( hopefully!) while they last.   :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

A grandparents's job is to spoil. Do your best! Congratulations for your little grandson. I wish you lots of time with the little one but please dont forget the thread. :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Congratulations, Jane!

And rainy window is a wonder.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks,* Gratteciel *and *shik *for your kind and supportive words . I've still a few pictures to go yet..... ( something to do during these sleepless nights...) _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to everyone for looking in_ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## the golden vision

openlyJane said:


> _Thanks *Autothrill *& *Christos *for your continued interest in this thread and, most importantly, in the city of Liverpool. I now have to confess that this thread may well, shortly, be drawing towards a terminus of sorts, as I am rapidly coming towards the end of the 'reviewed' selection from my archives, and also because *I am about to become a grandparent for the first time.* I will, of course, continue to post photographs - but maybe not in the same volume as now - so enjoy ( hopefully!) while they last.   :cheers:_


Jane, nice of you to share that.  Please post when you can, this thread is always a pleasure to visit. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

One word: Stunning! 

And congratulations, dear grandma! :cheer:


----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> One word: Stunning!
> 
> And congratulations, dear grandma! :cheer:


Nonna ( Italian for grandmother). I'm too young to be a Grandma.....


----------



## openlyJane

the golden vision said:


> Jane, nice of you to share that.  Please post when you can, this thread is always a pleasure to visit. :cheers:


Not quite there yet, GV  Thanks!


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

Thank you all for your continued interest 'likes' and appreciation. Much appreciated.


----------



## Benonie

Well, it's a pleasure to visit this thread! Jane.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> Well, it's a pleasure to visit this thread! Jane.


_Thanks Benonie! The name is now Nonna - by the way  _


----------



## capricorn2000

well, artsy photos as always and......congrats for becoming a granny Nonna.:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks Capricorn  I think I'm going to love being a Nonna......; but I think I'll still find time to take and post some pictures _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for looking in everyone_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks, once again, for the 'likes' and for looking in_.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

Jane, thank you again for sharing this treasures. Girls with smartphone are lovely.


----------



## Gratteciel

The more I see your pictures, the more I love them. Just wonderful!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Blimey I need to keep up with this thread lol. Super stuff as usual! I love how the weather is displayed in your photos, something I always do in my thread, you've captured the recent 'kitchen sink' weather brilliantly.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks everyone; you're all very kind _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thank you all very much for your continued interest and support  _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## capricorn2000

Liverpool is such a city of characters indeed.
BTW, is that a cathedral turned into a reception hall? (first pic)


----------



## AbidM

Hello Jane, Do you have anymore shots of Liverpool one (1)?


----------



## openlyJane

capricorn2000 said:


> Liverpool is such a city of characters indeed.
> BTW, is that a cathedral turned into a reception hall? (first pic)


The cathedral was playing host to a 'Wolf Hall' themed dinner ( a tudor period novel/TV production) for television execs from around the world who were in Liverpool to purchase BBC programmes, at a BBC showcase event.


----------



## openlyJane

AbidM said:


> Hello Jane, Do you have anymore shots of Liverpool one (1)?


_'Liverpool One'_ is not just the tiered mall that you see in this set, but a wider regeneration area of the city centre, including Chavasse Park and various other streets that I have featured throughout the thread. If you google 'Liverpool One' you can see the extent of it.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Guest

Phew, I have spent quite some time playing catch up and your technique and subject matter has improved in leaps and bounds - well done honey :hug: I especially love this pic ....


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

Simply beautiful photos and great moments!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks everyone!_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks again everyone. Your views and likes are very much appreciated_. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

Super updates Jane. Too much favourites, though I love this alley.


----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> Super updates Jane. Too much favourites, though I love this alley.


Yes, you may have come across North John Street where that was taken, during your visit? North John Street is where the Beatles hotel and Mathew Street is. The tall tower at the apex of that alley is atually an art-deco ventilation shaft for the Birkenhead underwater road/rail tunnel.


----------



## Benonie

Indeed, we've passed there. i love those impressive ventilation shafts. Reminds me of their New York sisters.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always Jane :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks again to *Christos *and to *Benonie,* and to everyone for looking in. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## El_Greco

Sweet!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks again everyone_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## AbidM

I love the 'Three Graces' of Liverpool, they really stamp their beauty in every photo i've seen of Liverpool skyline. One thing I will say though is, I dislike the buildings surrounding the three, I don't think they've been as carefully planed as I would have liked. I think they should have done away with the contemporary architecture, which looks odd. I believe they should have really added buildings that have a similar style and facade to them to the three. But hey what can you do, it's part of progressing I guess. A bit of Diversity in Architecture is always good for a city. 

I love the Extreme dance company image by the way, it's beautiful. I love flowers, especially when they ornate a building or two and stretch far and wide with foliage covering an extensive amount of the building, though this is not what you seen in this image, more soo just pottery, I still thinks it's beautiful, h and who doesn't love spring. (My birthdays in spring  I always say In Spring you Spring just like all the flowers that blossom. 

Also there are still wood boats craftsmen in Liverpool?


----------



## openlyJane

Modern architecture is always contentious, and some of the new buildings surrounding 'The Three Graces' certainly have been too. Liverpool's World Heritage status has even been threatened by certain proposals..... For me the most important element of any building is its design quality and the quality of the materials used, and alas, I see too much going up in Liverpool ( and elsewhere...) that does not conform to high architectural or quality standards.

I'm not sure to be honest if there are any wooden boat craftsmen left - there may well be - but you certainly see lots of working activity going on in boats. There is one steam tug boat which is soon to be fully renovated. I think it is the last remaining steam tug boat in Britain ( The Daniel Adamson). It has, apparently, beautiful Edwardian interiors - and once renovation is compete we will see it once more take to The River Mersey.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks everyone for your interest in this thread and in the city of Liverpool _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

Again & again - pleasure to look at your works. I admire your style and diversity.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed once again great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

Thank you, Jane for presenting such splendid revision of Liverpool. (this remark applies to the thread as a whole)


----------



## openlyJane

_Thank you._  :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

* I absolutely love your pictures Jane!* *The last set is breathtaking.*


----------



## shik2005

Wow! The cat is beauty!


----------



## Taller Better

openlyJane said:


> _Thanks* Autothrill *and *TB*. Your comments are very encouraging and much appreciated. _



It's just been such an honour and pleasure over the past four years to watch a true artist blossom and grow. You have an extraordinary eye for photography and I honestly think the day is coming soon that you will be recognised for it. I take lots of snapshots myself, but have none of your talent or your photographic vision.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates Jane :cheers:
About the cat: Indeed is very beautiful :yes:


----------



## openlyJane

Taller said:


> It's just been such an honour and pleasure over the past four years to watch a true artist blossom and grow. You have an extraordinary eye for photography and I honestly think the day is coming soon that you will be recognised for it. I take lots of snapshots myself, but have none of your talent or your photographic vision.


Gosh; Im honestly very flattered  I'm still in awe of the photographs of a good few others though. My photographs are quite limited due to my camera - and by my discomfort with too much technology.... I may take the plunge soon, though, and try to experiment with a DSLR. Thank you again for your kind words and for your support in various ways over these last few years. 

And thanks *Christos;* you can always be relied upon. 

*Gratteciel & Shik *- you too are both very kind, and I really do appreciate your thoughtful comments.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## skymantle

wow, luv it...:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thank you!_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

I'd like to view yours experiments with DSLR. Of course, it is much more powerful instrument. 
BTW did you considered mirrowless cameras? They are more user-friendly after compacts and gives photo-quality and performance equal to low & middle end DSLRs. Oh, and they are less bulky and lighter.


----------



## openlyJane

I'll definitely check out that suggestion..... Your photos are fabulous. I'm assuming that is what you use?


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> I'll definitely check out that suggestion..... Your photos are fabulous. I'm assuming that is what you use?


Yes. Mirrowless Olympus EM10 & Sony ILCA 77. Sony is a hybrid between classic DSLR & plain mirrowless. In any case, the most important part is your choice of optics - some quest, I'd say.


----------



## openlyJane

I'll certainly explore those two cameras. I quite like the look of the Olympus. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Vibrant updates from Liverpool....Keep it coming..!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great and very nice Jane; keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## LA fierce

Liverpool is extremely beautiful!


----------



## openlyJane

LA fierce said:


> Liverpool is extremely beautiful!


_Liverpool has more than its fair share of deprivation and dereliction too; but, as you say, does have lots of genuinely beautiful aspects.  Thanks for looking in again. :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the 'likes' and the views all_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Fifty shades of grey.....Nice updates from Liverpool.....!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *Firoz* for your continued support and interest.  And thanks for the 'likes' *everyone*. _


----------



## openlyJane

_Pictures (mostly) taken in the* Allerton *district of the city:
_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## TomásGC

Nice thread!


----------



## Surrealplaces

Great updates as usual Jane!


----------



## openlyJane

^^
_Thanks guys :cheers:, and everyone for the 'likes'._


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

*What a collection! It is a real treasure; thanks for sharing.*


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Liverpool updates as always I am waiting....!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks everyone _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the 'likes' everyone. 

*Shik* - I'm missing your fabulous Khabarovsk thread. I look forward to some more updates. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

Jane, I'm not an envious person, but I do envy you sometimes... You see, late March/early April here, in Khabarovsk is an unpleasant time. Dirty snow and streets, strong wind - nothing to look at in short. Besides, just now I'm pretty busy at work. I do not drop my thread, just suspended it.

And thanks for your pics again.


----------



## openlyJane

shik2005 said:


> Jane, I'm not an envious person, but I do envy you sometimes... You see, late March/early April here, in Khabarovsk is an unpleasant time. Dirty snow and streets, strong wind - nothing to look at in short. Besides, just now I'm pretty busy at work. I do not drop my thread, just suspended it.
> 
> And thanks for your pics again.


I sympathise with the fact of miserable weather; the weather here in Liverpool is still alternating between rain and gale force winds, and bright, blue sky days - albeit still decidedly chilly. The reason I have so many photos to post is because I'm still working my way through my collection/archive, although I am also posting new ones too. Imminently I'll be just posting new ones - so, as with you, there will not be so many....not until the summer gets going anyway!


----------



## openlyJane

*Croxteth Hall,*_ Liverpool_:


----------



## the golden vision

Great updates, Jane. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* all*_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Zig_Zag

Always nice to walk around the city where the corner you can expect something unexpected but very interesting, Liverpool is one of those cities


----------



## openlyJane

Zig_Zag said:


> Always nice to walk around the city where the corner you can expect something unexpected but very interesting, Liverpool is one of those cities


_Thanks *Zig Zag.* I think that if one is interested or curious enough, then you will always find something of interest or curiosity. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Rainbow Boy

Looks very cool! I've only visited London, but i hope i can visit more british cities in a future.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Keep it coming...!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* Christos* & *Firoz* for you nice comments._ _ And welcome* Rainbow Boy* - do drop by again._


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

Like reflections. And toys in the window.


----------



## Leongname

nice Crosby beach, I wasn't there a long time.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing and very nice updates as well


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for visiting once again everyone; and thanks for the positive comments _ _Always appreciated._


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## streetscapeer

Great pics Jane!!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks everyone._


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## aarhusforever

Such a beautiful and vibrant city


----------



## the golden vision

Great photography, Jane. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Svartmetall

Nice to see Spring taking off down there. Not quite reached here, yet.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanking everyone for the likes and views _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Again good statics from Liverpool...!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates Jane; well done :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

quite nice shots specially the close-ups...you never run out of interesting subjects.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks, once more, to *Capricorn, Firoz* and* Christos* _:cheers: _And to everyone for liking or viewing_ :cheers:

_Liverpool will be particular busy and lively over the next few days as *'The **Grand National*' starts today: Britain's biggest horse racing steeplejump_; _and the weather looks set to be lovely and spring-like._


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* Christos*, and also to everyone for looking in_. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks everyone; your continued interest in the city of Liverpool is much appreciated. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures and city *Jane*. Currently, I'm watching The Good Cop serie on BBC because it is set in the city of Liverpool. :lol:


----------



## openlyJane

gratteciel said:


> Great pictures and city *Jane*. Currently, I'm watching The Good Cop serie on BBC because it is set in the city of Liverpool. :lol:


Yes, I know that very well. I have it myself on DVD. It is a very gripping drama.


----------



## Benonie

What days do they broadcast that serie on BBC? Nice updates again, love the colored ones!


----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> What days do they broadcast that serie on BBC? Nice updates again, love the colored ones!


It was on BBC in Britain a couple of years ago....... You can still buy the DVD, though.


----------



## boychild

http://s1122.photobucket.com/user/openlyjane/media/Yet More Liverpool/P1200163_zpss8cqsdlf.jpg.html

Jane, where did you take this from and what is the concentration in the centre?. It looks like some weird mirage! Really interesting shot.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

was thinking the same thing myself actually.


----------



## openlyJane

boychild said:


> http://s1122.photobucket.com/user/openlyjane/media/Yet More Liverpool/P1200163_zpss8cqsdlf.jpg.html
> 
> Jane, where did you take this from and what is the concentration in the centre?. It looks like some weird mirage! Really interesting shot.


That was taken at Thurstaston beach, and the land mass is Hilbre island in West Kirby. I have used maximum zoom to capture that though.


----------



## Svartmetall

You know what, it's amazing to see how much the skyline of Liverpool has changed since I was last there back in 2004. Amazing work.


----------



## openlyJane

Svartmetall said:


> You know what, it's amazing to see how much the skyline of Liverpool has changed since I was last there back in 2004. Amazing work.


There have been some pretty big changes since 2004, that's for sure....... I moved back to the city, myself, that year - and I've seen so much development and change in that time. You really must come back and see for yourself. :cheers:


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Again Great updates...!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again amazing, very nice updates Jane :applause:


----------



## Limak11

Amazing updates, thanks! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks everyone. The views, 'likes' and comments are always appreciated._


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

nice shots as always.
I clicked the Like button 4 times and *AUTOTHRILL* automatically appeared before my name. how's this? strange....


----------



## openlyJane

capricorn2000 said:


> nice shots as always.
> I clicked the Like button 4 times and *AUTOTHRILL* automatically appeared before my name. how's this? strange....


It is probably a case of great minds thinking alike - and at exactly the same time. Separated at birth?


----------



## aarhusforever

Great shots, looking forward to more photos :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks everyone_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## belfastuniguy

Lovely images Jane! I miss your photos in the City Talk section.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

love your thread as always, so varied and uplifting


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^...carry ON...!


----------



## christos-greece

Everyday very lovely, very nice new photos of liverpool :cheers: thanks again, Jane


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for continuing to look in and to comment everyone. Much appreciated, as always. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## capricorn2000

wow! interesting street scenes and nice weather too.


----------



## openlyJane

_*Thanks Capricorn * We are having some sunny weather at the moment, but also a particularly cold Arctic weather front is lowering the temperatures considerably._


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

Great photography (should I repeat myself here?)! This is one of the best.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks everyone _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Once again amazing, very nice updates Jane :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* Christos* _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## capricorn2000

nice photos and I particularly like that wooden heritage structure with wooden human sculptures which is quite interesting. any story behind that house?


----------



## openlyJane

capricorn2000 said:


> nice photos and I particularly like that wooden heritage structure with wooden human sculptures which is quite interesting. any story behind that house?



That is a pub * ( The Mere Bank, 1881)* near to this derelict building:

* Everton Library -* currently derelict but long awaiting a promised restoration. *1896 ( Grade 11 *)*. It sits at the apex of a hill in a very deprived ward of the city. An area of the city that became the home for hundreds of thousands of Irish and other immigrants.:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## streetscapeer

Such a variety of pics.. great eye


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks everyone _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks all _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful City and amazing pictures! Congratulations Jane.


----------



## shik2005

Like your photos, Jane! BTW, what is this sculpture (of the running man)?


----------



## openlyJane

shik2005 said:


> Like your photos, Jane! BTW, what is this sculpture (of the running man)?


_That is a sculpture by the celebrated artist Elizabeth Frink. It is entitled -'Running Man'. She created sculptures in bronze.There is also has a huge statue of 'the Risen Christ' over the entrance to Liverpool's anglican cathedra, as well as other pieces in the university's Victoria Gallery & Museum:
_
_Close up of *Running Man*:_



_*The Risen Christ:*_


----------



## christos-greece

As always fantastic, very nice updates; well done :applause: :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Another of Elizabeth Frink's works:_

*Goggle Head *( Victoria Gallery & Museum, Liverpool):


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## streetscapeer

openlyJane said:


> * I particularly like the coastline in the north-east of England, just north of Newcastle, with its miles of sandy shore, its castles and its market towns.* :cheers:


I too much liked the northeast coastline and villages I saw on the train from Edinburgh to London.


----------



## the golden vision

Great photography and subject matter,Jane. A blade of grass. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* GV*, *Streetscapeer* and everyone for looking in _


----------



## openlyJane

_*The People and The Prince:*_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

*Jane Paparazzi* :lol: Amazing pics bravo!!!


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## capricorn2000

another great set as always and wow! those humongous zooms caught my attention.


----------



## openlyJane

capricorn2000 said:


> another great set as always and wow! those humongous zooms caught my attention.


I do love my "humongous zooms" :colgate:


----------



## openlyJane

_The Tobacco Warehouse:_


----------



## El_Greco

Those Georgian streets are very pretty. kay:


----------



## openlyJane

El_Greco said:


> Those Georgian streets are very pretty. kay:


Yes, and they cover a very significantly sized area too....


----------



## capricorn2000

the one thing that makes me love this city is the gritty part, - - the old, old buildings that are either left untouched to dereliction 
or still being used but with minimal repainting/rework here and there.


----------



## aljuarez

wow... I hadn't checked this one out in a while. So incredible! :banana:


----------



## Taller Better

Indeed! Jane, you are so clever with your photographer's eye that you see beauty in paint peeling off a wall. When you show it to us, we suddenly see the beauty, too! Thank you! :yes:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks guys for the nice comments_ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

*Hale Village *_sits at the southern perimeter of the city:
_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Taller Better

Hale is such a beautiful village. I love wandering about old graveyards! Thanks so much for the photos!


----------



## openlyJane

Taller said:


> Hale is such a beautiful village. I love wandering about old graveyards! Thanks so much for the photos!


Me too; although it is sad to see how many young children and infants died in centuries past.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again awesome, very nice updates Jane :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks everyone - once again_


----------



## openlyJane

*Calderstones Park:
*


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

there cant be many cities that have such fine/ varied suburbs as liverpool in the UK, can there?


----------



## openlyJane

AUTOTHRILL said:


> there cant be many cities that have such fine/ varied suburbs as liverpool in the UK, can there?


No! I absolutely love South Liverpool in particular; with its parks and gardens; sandstone walls; varied housing stock; hilly aspect; avenues of mature forest trees; riverside walks......


----------



## openlyJane

_*Otterspool park:*_


----------



## Gratteciel

Just Beautiful!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates; keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to *gratteciel *and *christos* and to everyone for looking in _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

openlyJane said:


> _Thanks to *gratteciel *and *christos* and to everyone for looking in _


Welcome :cheers: Keep them coming, Jane...


----------



## openlyJane

_* Sound City *music festival ( part 1):
_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for looking_


----------



## openlyJane

*Sound City*_ ( set 2):_


----------



## AbidM

Liverpool is a-wash with aspiring musical artist, I assume they're trying to capture the fame, of the famed beatles band and others. It makes for cultural delight I bet!


----------



## openlyJane

*Sound City *_( set 3):_


----------



## openlyJane

AbidM said:


> Liverpool is a-wash with aspiring musical artist, I assume they're trying to capture the fame, of the famed beatles band and others. It makes for cultural delight I bet!


Yes, Liverpool is a very creative city. I think port cities tend to be because they are open to all sorts of influences. Sound City is an international festival ( & conference) though, with acts and attendees from all over the world. It has moved to this awesome dockside location this year - which gives it a very urban and edgy/inspiring atmosphere. It always helps when the sun shines though.


----------



## openlyJane

*Sound City*_ ( continued):_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_That's it for this year's Sound City music festival. 

Today the three *Cunard* line's 'Queens' are starting to arrive in the city ahead of tomorrow's *175 year anniversary celebration* ( Mary, Victoria, Elizabeth)._


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## capricorn2000

quite interesting shots taken from the music festival.
BTW, is the Cunard Liner's Queen Mary (last posting) referring to Queen Mary 2 and not the one permanently moored 
at Long Beach Ca. which I took picture last year? I got the answer and its yes.
I remembered I read about this before but I forgot. Queen Mary 2 is huge and they retained the black color at the lower part of the ship.


----------



## the golden vision

Fabulous set of pics, Jane.:applause:


----------



## openlyJane

the golden vision said:


> Fabulous set of pics, Jane.:applause:


Thanks Tom; there's been plenty of inspiration this weekend..... 

I was so excited about the Sound City event at Bramley Moore Dock - awesome in the sunshine.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

id never seen a cruise ship/ocean liner until today... magical, just like the titanic.. thanks liverpool!


----------



## waccamatt

Gorgeous pics of Liverpool. My great grandfather was from Prescot; I need to find some photos of it.


----------



## openlyJane

AUTOTHRILL said:


> id never seen a cruise ship/ocean liner until today... magical, just like the titanic.. thanks liverpool!



I assume you'll be going to see the three all together today....? The Red Arrows will be doing a fly past at 1.40pm too.... :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

waccamatt said:


> Gorgeous pics of Liverpool. My great grandfather was from Prescot; I need to find some photos of it.


Prescot has some Shakesperean connections. It is believed that he & his travelling players performed here at the town's theatre. Prescot lies within the larger Liverpool city region - about 8 miles from the city centre.


----------



## KamZolt

openlyJane said:


> I was so excited about the Sound City event at Bramley Moore Dock - awesome in the sunshine.


I do enjoy attending festivals myself. It's a great opportunity to see some lesser known (to me) musicians playing live music. Did you >>discover<< any good bands during the event?


----------



## the golden vision

openlyJane said:


> Thanks Tom; there's been plenty of inspiration this weekend.....
> 
> I was so excited about the Sound City event at Bramley Moore Dock - awesome in the sunshine.


Great stuff, Jane, and the best to come


----------



## openlyJane

KamZolt said:


> I do enjoy attending festivals myself. It's a great opportunity to see some lesser known (to me) musicians playing live music. Did you >>discover<< any good bands during the event?


The most obvious one for me was an electronica artist called R.Seiliog...very ambient and deep. But generally, I was mainly there to wander around the very interesting and edgy site, and to take lots of photos.


----------



## openlyJane

*Cunard's*_ 'three queens' were in today_:


----------



## Letniczka

Missing Queen Jane


----------



## Taller Better

Love all of the new postings, but I especially love the graveyard shots! :yes:


----------



## openlyJane

Taller said:


> Love all of the new postings, but I especially love the graveyard shots! :yes:


_Thanks to *streetscapeer *for your interest; appreciated, although your photographs are hard to beat - fabulous! *TB *- I'm with you on the graveyard front - I love then myself, and always try to visit a graveyard when abroad on holiday. :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

Your pictures are just fantastic *Jane!!*


----------



## openlyJane

gratteciel said:


> Your pictures are just fantastic *Jane!!*


It's been a lovely, lively day in the city. Weather sunny  River Festival..... ; lots going on  Lots to inspire....


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

*Arabic Arts Festival*_ ( Set 1):_


----------



## openlyJane

*Arabic Arts Festival ( Set 2):*


----------



## openlyJane

_*Arabic Arts Festival ( Set 3):
*_


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for looking in everyone _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## capricorn2000

wow! very colorful as always and the Arab festival caught my interest. With their looks and dressing up,
I'm guessing they're mostly from North Africa like Egypt, Algeria, Tunisia or Morocco. 
I like their culture and their food.


----------



## openlyJane

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! very colorful as always and the Arab festival caught my interest. With their looks and dressing up,
> I'm guessing they're mostly from North Africa like Egypt, Algeria, Tunisia or Morocco.
> I like their culture and their food.


Liverpool also has a sizable Yemeni population. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_A few experimental images taken in Allerton/ Calderstones:
_


----------



## Romashka01

Awesome pics Jane!


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

exceptional, love the experimental dream like touch to the forest picture.

you capture the bustling variety of the events really well!


----------



## shik2005

Nice pics, Jane. Especially crow & daisies.


----------



## openlyJane

Thanks to *Romashka, autothrill* and *shik* for dropping in once more. Always, and still, appreciated.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *Christos *_:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

*Speke Hall*_ ( 1538) One of Liverpool's oldest surviving buildings:_


----------



## christos-greece

^^ You are welcome; very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

enchanting, where is the second last picture taken from?


----------



## openlyJane

AUTOTHRILL said:


> enchanting, where is the second last picture taken from?


That was taken in the 'estate walk' which surrounds the hall and overlooks the Mersey Estuary.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great updates as always Jane. Super architecture at Speke Hall!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the views and the comments everyone _


----------



## openlyJane

_Sefton Park:_


----------



## openlyJane

*Africa Oye *_( Day 1 ) Sefton Park:_


----------



## christos-greece

Once again amazing, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *christos* _


----------



## openlyJane

*Africa Oye *_( Day 2):_


----------



## Benonie

Looks like a cozy, great colorful festival!


----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> Looks like a cozy, great colorful festival!


Yes, it is an annual festival; great fun; very colourful. About 80,000 attendees over the course of the weekend. And it's free! :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Great photos, Jane! liked your Africa's photos... and the duck, too.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* shik, Benonie* and everyone _


----------



## openlyJane

_Some images of artefacts to be found at a fabulous new exhibition of *Mayan *history and culture at Liverpool's *'World Museum':*
_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Thank you *Jane*. Great pics. The National Museum of Liverpool (World Museum) is very impressive.


----------



## openlyJane

gratteciel said:


> Thank you *Jane*. Great pics. The National Museum of Liverpool (World Museum) is very impressive.


Yes, it forms part of one of Liverpool's World Heritage sites ( William Brown Street). Liverpool has three major musems : *The World Museum:* natural history & cultures and civilisations; *The Museum Of Liverpool*: a museum entirely dedicated to the city of Liverpool; its history; culture; architecture etc; and *The Maritime Museum*: dedicated to all things maritime, naturally - and which also includes '*The International Slavery **Museum'*: focusng on the history of slavery, and also on modern day slavery around the world.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## AUTOTHRILL

like the light bulbs in the last picture, where is it taken?


----------



## openlyJane

AUTOTHRILL said:


> like the light bulbs in the last picture, where is it taken?


That's the courtyard garden of The Pen Factory on Hope street. :cheers:


----------



## Assemblage23

Some of those Mayan Masks were truly horrifying, I'd never seen them before (and I'm Mexican, shame on me).

Beautiful pics you've got here.


----------



## openlyJane

Assemblage23 said:


> Some of those Mayan Masks were truly horrifying, I'd never seen them before (and I'm Mexican, shame on me).
> 
> Beautiful pics you've got here.


Yes, some quite scary. Funeral masks.


----------



## capricorn2000

Liverpool has everything, one complete city.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the interest everyone; always appreciated....._


----------



## openlyJane

_The Open Eye Gallery ( photography exhibition/Helen Marshall):
_


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

haha how odd. i walked past that tiger grill for blind tiger yesterday, and saw the chinese lady peeping through as i passed, great effect i thought, and thought of your thread

great minds think alike!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for checking in once again _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for looking in_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

Great updates. Hilly cities often offer some spectacular views.


----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> Great updates. Hilly cities often offer some spectacular views.


They do! And give a sense of elevation, space and perspective too. I loved Istanbul for that; and San Francisco; and am very much looking forward to the hills of Rome. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Romashka01

Great shots, Jane! Wonderful mix of centuries of history and modernity


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for looking in everyone_ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## AbidM

How expensive is liverpool to live in roughly?


----------



## openlyJane

AbidM said:


> How expensive is liverpool to live in roughly?


Certainly a lot cheaper than London....... I would say that a one bed/studio city centre flat would cost upwards of £550 per month. That would be the cheapest - but that would be quite a nice place. Many people choose to live just out of the city centre though - by one of the parks - particularly Sefton Park - and you could rent a flat there too for about the same price. My daughter is currently renting a large 3 bed terrace in a nice area for £850 per month.
If you have the money you could live in a lovely city centre georgian property for what you would pay for a room in a shared house in some parts of London.

:cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

I like your photos so much.. you're so creative!


----------



## Benonie

Romashka01 said:


> I like your photos so much.. you're so creative!


I agree!


----------



## Taller Better

Jane never misses details that the rest of us usually don't catch! Superb shots


----------



## openlyJane

Taller said:


> Jane never misses details that the rest of us usually don't catch! Superb shots


_Maybe it's a woman thing? 

Thanks everyone; comments always appreciated. :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Taller Better

openlyJane said:


> _Maybe it's a woman thing?
> 
> _


You may have put your finger on it. Perhaps men are too impatient! I know I am. hno:

But there is a true art in spotting some innocuous little detail, and just _knowing_ that it will look spellbinding once captured. 
Great artists have that ability and I wish I did, too!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *TB*_


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

that glazed tile map- reminds me of the one at victoria station in manchester. where in liverpool is it? the new head of steam pub? i love it...


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for looking in and for the comments guys _


----------



## openlyJane

_New Brighton:_


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

i love it, reminded me instantly of this...

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=j...ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMI7ZD5t57oxgIVyW4-Ch0FYATX


----------



## shik2005

Loved this set, very spectacular.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to* autothrill* and *shik*. I'm pleased that you liked this set, as I captured some images that I was quite pleased with today - very unexpectedly! _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

I really like the look of the sea in Liverpool. Great pictures again *Jane.*


----------



## Benonie

Great waves, mighty sea!


----------



## openlyJane

_Yes, big waves yesterday...... Liverpool city centre sits on the mouth of the Mersey estuary, which is powerfully tidal, but its northern suburbs and The Wirral peninsula flank the Irish Sea. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks all _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Romashka01

Great as always!


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## AUTOTHRILL

love that tate and lyle silo, listed i believe.


----------



## openlyJane

AUTOTHRILL said:


> love that tate and lyle silo, listed i believe.


Yes; pretty spectacular.....


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

As always awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* Christos,* and to everyone for looking in :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## JPRo

Liverpool - Manchester!!!, Manchester- Liverpool!!!! I reckon between them openlyjane and paul 62 are doing more to promote the 'northern powerhouse' concept than a bunch of half witted Eton toffs in Westminster will ever do!!!:lol:


----------



## openlyJane

I started it :smug:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## AbidM

openlyJane said:


> I started it :smug:


Absolute smug face going on here ^.^


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the positive comments *Abid* & *Christos *_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## the golden vision

Here, a celebration of life, all life, a song of us all. Poignant, playful, beautiful. Savour it.


----------



## openlyJane

the golden vision said:


> Here, a celebration of life, all life, a song of us all. Poignant, playful, beautiful. Savour it.


Thank you GV. We are the poet.


----------



## the golden vision

openlyJane said:


> Thank you GV. We are the poet.


Thanks, Jane.  Seriously, fantastic stuff.:cheers:


----------



## LA fierce

Lovely city! :uh:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* everyone *for your continued interest _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## the golden vision

Now that's my idea of reclaiming the streets!  Great stuff, Jane. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

the golden vision said:


> Now that's my idea of reclaiming the streets!  Great stuff, Jane. :cheers:


Yes! The incongruity of fashion shoots in such environments is always quite interesting, I think.


----------



## the golden vision

Didn't realise it was a fashion shoot.  Great shot.


----------



## boychild

openlyJane said:


>


Is that someone asking for directions from that 'police officer' in the fifth pic down?


----------



## SignalHillHiker

openlyJane said:


>


This sums up the stereotype of Liverpool here perfectly.  Vain, sweet, and fun. I think people here would expect to see Liverpudlians in curlers as often as, say, women with freshly-worked noses bandaged in LA.


----------



## openlyJane

_Those women were actually from *London/Essex* They had very pronounced London accents. Liverpool does receive lots of the dreaded hen parties, and the interesting thing is many of them, from wherever they originate, walk about the streets in their curlers. Whether they do this at home I'm not sure? I imagine they think "When in Rome...". 
It tends, in the main, to be a Saturday activity.....All day preparing and getting ready for the big night out._ _Fun & glamour._


----------



## SignalHillHiker

Hahaha - oh, I realize that must be annoying but I LOVE that this is a tourist thing to do in Liverpool.  I love it. That's adorable.


----------



## openlyJane

_You wouldn't think it was August......:_


----------



## Darude Sandstorm

Love love love the Liverpool waterfront! Jane your pictures are fantastic, they sum up hat Liverpool is, a world class city


----------



## openlyJane

Darude Sandstorm said:


> Love love love the Liverpool waterfront! Jane your pictures are fantastic, they sum up hat Liverpool is, a world class city


_Thanks! Please keep looking in :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane

*Anfield*_ ( Part 1):_


----------



## openlyJane

*Anfield *_( part 2):_


----------



## openlyJane

*Anfield *_(Part 3):_


----------



## christos-greece

Once again awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* Christos* _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

Your pictures are really great!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed; great and very nice once again :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Interesting pics as always,Jane! The weather in Liverpool is too cold for summer.


----------



## openlyJane

Romashka01 said:


> Interesting pics as always,Jane! The weather in Liverpool is too cold for summer.


Definitely! This year's British summer is a wash-out. We're all hoping for a nicer September......Often May & September can be pleasant. It is very disappointing when events get ruined because of the weather.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to *gratteciel, christos, Romashka,* and to everyone, for making the effort to check in. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

capricorn2000 said:


> nice pics as always. BTW, what's the issue with regard to the protest?


Some far right groups had arranged to travel to Liverpool for a march ( not from Liverpool itself, which does not have much time or sympathy for such views) - but were met with big crowds and several counter rallies....They all ended up getting back on a train: march cancelled. :nuts:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## SignalHillHiker

We have exactly the same thing happening here right now, OpenlyJane - anti-racism activities. Someone posted a racist poster on a pole downtown and now everyone is posting anti-racist messages around instead.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## SignalHillHiker

Great shots. Love the smiling officers.

Do you guys say Moorfields? We say Moorlands here.


----------



## openlyJane

SignalHillHiker said:


> Great shots. Love the smiling officers.
> 
> Do you guys say *Moorfields?* We say Moorlands here.


No! We also say moorlands. There is a_ Moorfields_ metro station in the city though. :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Love your photos, Jane! Especially these:
http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/Yet More Liverpool/P1310823_zpslibixwa3.jpg
http://s1122.photobucket.com/user/openlyjane/media/Yet More Liverpool/P1310876_zpskojmeee0.jpg.html
http://s1122.photobucket.com/user/openlyjane/media/Yet More Liverpool/P1310850_zpsa7ywbwl7.jpg.html


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the comments everyone; they're always appreciated. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## SignalHillHiker

St. John's, yay. 

What do the lightning bolt streetlines mean?


----------



## openlyJane

SignalHillHiker said:


> St. John's, yay.
> 
> What do the lightning bolt streetlines mean?


_Do you know what; I don't know!_


----------



## Ste

They mean no parking at any time.


----------



## shik2005

selfie? Nice one 

http://s1122.photobucket.com/user/openlyjane/media/Yet More Liverpool/P1320012_zpsltbae8ns.jpg.html


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* shik*  and to everyone for the 'likes' _


----------



## openlyJane

_The Town Hall & views_


----------



## shik2005

The last one is very stylish.


----------



## openlyJane

shik2005 said:


> The last one is very stylish.


_Yes; that street*, Castle Street,* forms part of one of Liverpool's World Heritage sites. _ As the name suggests it used to be the site of a Norman castle.


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> _Yes; that street*, Castle Street,* forms part of one of Liverpool's World Heritage sites. _ As the name suggests it used to be the site of a Norman castle.


and what about castle itself?


----------



## openlyJane

The castle was demolished in 1721. The area where it once stood also suffered severe bomb damage during World War 11. The street was half destroyed. The image above shows the section that was left.


----------



## shik2005

a pity


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done as always :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* christos,* and thanks *everyone* for looking in _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## SignalHillHiker

I love the sneakers one.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for looking in everyone _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

Your thread is always worth the visit, Jane! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> Your thread is always worth the visit, Jane! :cheers:


_Thanks* Benonie.* Glad to see you're back and fully functioning. I look forward to more pictures. :cheers:_

_Thanks for the 'likes' *everyone.* _


----------



## openlyJane

_Liverpool International Music Festival:_


----------



## Gratteciel

I love liverpool with so many activities and so full of life. Beautiful pictures as always !


----------



## openlyJane

gratteciel said:


> I love liverpool with so many activities and so full of life. Beautiful pictures as always !


_Thanks *Gratteciel * There are a few more from today's festival below; although the weather had taken a bit of a dark turn._


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Romashka01

Really love the page.. many fascinating pics


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Great festival!


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Surrealplaces

More great pics as always


----------



## SignalHillHiker

Second-to-last picture made me groan with delight. lol I made an audible "ungh".


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks everyone_ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

Wow! Some of your best updates ever Jane!


----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> Wow! Some of your best updates ever Jane!


You're too kind


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Jane; well done :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates as well


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## General Electric

Colorfull, very nice !


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed once again, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## shik2005

Very nice, indeed!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the positive comments guys; and to everyone for looking in _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Hardcore Terrorist

Nice new pictures, Liverpool definately still looks worth visiting


----------



## Taller Better

Hehe... don't tempt me!


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful pics, Jane! Great colors!


----------



## elmotkamel

Very great pictures and beautiful views


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks everyone_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice! Well done once again, Jane :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## capricorn2000

wow, you can turn grits and grimes into great graphics. and that graffiti -ed boat, hmmm.


----------



## El_Greco

Nice bit of grittiness here! Love it.


----------



## openlyJane

El_Greco said:


> Nice bit of grittiness here! Love it.


Yes, the award for awesome grittiness goes to_ Stanley Dock and The Tobacco Warehouse _( largest brick-built building in the world - currently being renovated); and to Liverpool's north docks generally. :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Nice updates, Jane!


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

A great variety of beautiful shots again! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Romashka01

nice pics,Jane! and cool dog :happy:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## SeMiX

Amazing album of Liverpool.
Really a fine Re-Mix with all kind of photos here...

Nice!


----------



## openlyJane

_Please indulge my little experiment.._...


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update! Thank you.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:



Romashka01 said:


> nice pics,Jane! and *cool dog* :happy:


Cool dog indeed!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to* Gratteciel,* and to* Christos*; and to everyone for looking in again_.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco

Lovely!


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update!


----------



## openlyJane

gratteciel said:


> Very nice update!


_Thanks* Gratteciel*; and to everyone for looking and 'liking'. :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

It is real pleasure to look at your photos, Jane!


----------



## openlyJane

shik2005 said:


> It is real pleasure to look at your photos, Jane!


_As it is yours  Thanks!_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## capricorn2000

the poppy as a symbol of remembrance to the vets who're lying in that old graveyard.
(oh, just making up a story out of your photos )


----------



## openlyJane

capricorn2000 said:


> the poppy as a symbol of remembrance to the vets who're lying in that old graveyard.
> (oh, just making up a story out of your photos )


haha! Yes, that's fun...... I also tend to post my photos by trying to elicit some link or sympathy between them.


----------



## shik2005

What a shot! 
http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/Yet More Liverpool/P1370195_zpsxoken2y9.jpg

BTW, it looks strikingly different without green monster.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Romashka01

Lovely update Jane!


----------



## Beccaaa

I love Liverpool Great photos!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks everyone_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## SignalHillHiker

I really love the one with the church reflected in the water, with the leaves.


----------



## openlyJane

SignalHillHiker said:


> I really love the one with the church reflected in the water, with the leaves.


Yes, The Anglican Cathedral. Largest cathedral in Britain, and fifth largest in the world.....It was only completed in the 1970s - took over 50 years to build......interrupted by the 2nd World War. Lovely graveyard beneath it.


----------



## El_Greco

Cool updates as usual!


----------



## shik2005

The photo with the church reflecting in the water, is my choice!


----------



## Jaeger

Beautiful pics and a great city


----------



## LB_UK

Architecturally the city has changed quite radically since I was last there in the 1980s. Back then the entire place was visibly old and tired, at a real low. Completely depressed. You had a feeling that here was a city on its knees, beaten down.

But as those photos show, today there are still old and tired areas, but they sit next to fresh and revitalised areas. Giving the feeling of a city living once again, punching skywards.


----------



## openlyJane

LB_UK said:


> Architecturally the city has changed quite radically since I was last there in the 1980s. Back then the entire place was visibly old and tired, at a real low. Completely depressed. You had a feeling that here was a city on its knees, beaten down.
> 
> But as those photos show, today there are still old and tired areas, but they sit next to fresh and revitalised areas. Giving the feeling of a city living once again, punching skywards.


Yes, the 1980s were a low point for most of the north of England, and beyond - with old industries decimated and destroyed, alongside the rise of the financial service sector and 'The City' of London. Most of our big cities suffered population loss too, as the educated and middle classes left, and others had to "get on their bikes" to find work. The divisions in British society started to open wider, and Britain became ever more centralised & focused on London. Liverpool was, as you say, on its knees, and successive governments developed an approach of 'managed decline' which starved the city of investment even further. Many would suggest that this prejudice is still in operation today, in many respects - and even though the city has picked itself up off the floor - it still receives very little government favour ( having had to rely on european union funding in order to develop even some of the most basic of services and facilities).

However, and in spite of all of this - the city is, perhaps, the British city with the most potential - masses and masses, and acres and acres of it......after all it is was at one time the second city of the British Empire. And, of course, there still exists the iconic and monumental architecture, the culture, the creativity, and the friendly spirit of its people.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Bristol Mike

Great stuff Jane! So much to catch up on!


----------



## openlyJane

:cheers:


_Sefton Park/Lark Lane:_


----------



## SignalHillHiker

Love this one: http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/Yet More Liverpool/P1370410_zpsvpdmsxza.jpg

Gorgeous.


----------



## Taller Better

Lovely Autumn photos! Looks like you are having nice weather so far! :yes:


----------



## openlyJane

Taller said:


> Lovely Autumn photos! Looks like you are having nice weather so far! :yes:


Yes, some beautiful mild, but fresh days - and with beautiful light and colours.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful pictures Jane!


----------

